# Andy Sady is buying an RC car.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Look out 1/8 scalers. The guy can wheel!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Clear the lines and always look both ways before jumping the double! This ought to be worth coming out to watch, at the very least!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Look out 1/8 scalers. The guy can wheel!


I'll second that. He pinged me yesterday about it. Which one did you get Andy?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

He got the RC8 FT. New M11 radio and the whole nine yards. lol. I have never seen this guy go all out with good stuff. I think he is serious.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

$1450.00 so far. Hey Chris, what servos and tires should I buy?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. RC8 is good, just be sure you don't need the service pack. The new kits have been updated, so unless you got one Meir had laying around for awhile you should be good. I like the Futaba 9351 digital for steering and the 9402 for throttle. Lot of guys run the 9351 for throttle also, I just don't like digital servos for throttle. IMO they spend so much time trying to center and they pull so much torque right off center they tend to heat up, and I think the brake modulation is better with analog. Either will work. I'm actually running Airtronics 358 for throttle and brake 'cause it's what I had, but I like the Fu's a little better. JR 8000 and 9000 series servos are also very good. I like faster servos for throttle and more torque for steering.

Check the HARC schedule, there should be a thread here somewhere. Next race is August 23 at The River Track in Brazoria. Great place, laid back, right on the San Bernard River, you can fish when you're not racing. I think there's a club race at Southside Aug 16, also a fun track. I should be at The River on the 23rd, but I think we'll be at the BMX track on the 16th. Don't know for sure on that yet.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Tires- Panther Switches were the ticket at Mike's, but last time guys were running Proline Bowties and Knuckles also. Crimefighters and Bowties should work at The River, probably step pins also. Not sure about S.side, I know Bowties and IFMAR studs worked on 1/10. Brian Bosley also has some tire he's running there that's supposed to work great, I'll see what it is. Crimes and Bowties are both good all around tires, they'll be at least decent just about anywhere.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

The bmx track, whats that? And whats HARC? Is there gonna be a place to race at this comming weekend, I'm ready to get it on.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

washed has was who once was never cept in someones mind, huh?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> The bmx track, whats that? And whats HARC? Is there gonna be a place to race at this comming weekend, I'm ready to get it on.


The BMX track is where you race BMX bikes. My daughter wants to race that weekend and I'll probably go ride also. Not much racing going on with the bigger cars this coming weekend, but guys usually get out and practice.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Andy,

SouthSide is having a Club Race this Saturday, August 9th. For more info, go to Southsiderc.com

Good to see you back! Hope you will be as fast as you were in the "Performance Raceway Days"!

If you need any help or info, just Ask!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

fishermanX said:


> The bmx track, whats that? And whats HARC? Is there gonna be a place to race at this comming weekend, I'm ready to get it on.


HARC is a monthly race series that are the biggest race turnouts in Houston......primarily 1/8 scale, but electric and 1/10 when we get enough people.

Search the RC forum for "HARC" and you'll find all our info and schedule. Next race is at the river race track (home of the BIG AIR Quadruple jump! AKA: backflipper!) on 8/23.

PM me if you need more info........if you just got an 1/8 and you want to race, then follow the HARC schedule.....it's where you'll want to be to race!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

So because I've missed a bunch of races already doesnt matter.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Cool, so the S.side race is this Sat? I thought it was on the 16th. I may be able to make this one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

fishermanX said:


> So because I've missed a bunch of races already doesnt matter.


the points won't matter much to you, but if you wan't good racing......trust me, you'll want to race with us!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey guys, What kind of fuel should I get?


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

BYRON RACE FUEL....


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What % nitro ?


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

30 ALL THE WAY.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I also liked the 30% byrons gen 2 a little more the the 30% odonnel - however, the byrons was $40 compared to odonnels $27 - not sure if I like it that much better.


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

Were do you get odonnel for 27$.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

It was at larry's a few weeks ago.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

some will preach about how much better one fuel is than the other, but I've tried just about all of them in various motors, and neither makes that noticeable of a difference. Just stick with name brand, 30%, and be consistent, or you'll mess up your tuning


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, just bought 2 sets of Crimefighters m3. They had m2's as well. Is that the compound? The m3's felt a little softer, was that the right choice? What about the foam inserts, should I use what comes with the tires, or is there better options?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

they give you a firm foam with the soft M3's.....use that. That's a great all around tire that will work 90% at all the tracks. If you have to buy one specific tire, that is the way to go. However, each track that around here can use a different tire better. The little bit of difference that those better choice tires can make up can be pretty much overcome with setup and careful driving.

The M3 is soft, and will not last long.....but they'll get better traction at most of our tracks. The M2 will last a lot longer, but won't grip as well around here.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Andy,

M3's will generally work well at most tracks. The M2's will last longer and will grip better in dusty, dry comditions. The M3's will work better when there is less dusy, more of a groove forming. As for inserts, generally use the Grey Molded inserts that come with them. Sometimes when a track gets very rough, using a standard foam insert (Not molded) will work better by absorbing the ruts better. If you use a Molded Foam on a Very Rough Track, it will cause your car to bounce around and feel unstable.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy doesnt have I Net at home and he asked me to ask yall a recommended break in procedure. Traditional temp cycle?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What is the best way to break in my motor. I've read the O.S manual but its not very clear. Biff says he knows how but just wanted to double check with you guys. Thanx for all ya'lls help guys.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm no expert but recently went through breaking in my new Go Tech. Here is what I did.

First tank - wrap head with aluminum foil, heated engine up with heat gun and idle'd the whole first tank. I had hit the motor with the heat gun a few times to keep the temps up in the 230ish range.
Once the tank was done I put the piston at BDC and let it cool down to under 100.

2nd - 6th tank. Kept the engine head wrapped, heated it up to about 160ish with the heat gun and drove it around at around 1/4 throttle keeping the temps in the 230 range driving it figure 8's.

7th-12th tank. More of the same but gave it little more gas, around 50-75% throttle with a few full throttle bursts here there. I actually had the epa set a few notches down so I was never going quite full throttle.

I just finished off my first gallon of gas took it easy on the motor the whole time, never really gave it full throttle for very long at all....but then again, the Go-tech's are really really tight.

After each tank I 'd return the piston to bdc. I used the heat gun to warm it up each time to about 160-170 before trying to start it.

Also, on the RC8 - if you have the smoke colored tank, you can fax AE a copy of your reciept and they will send you an updated tank -which apparently still has problems. Mine actually cracked at the base of the spring after half a dozen tanks.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Word of advice for people racing against Andy. Make his first raceday as miserable as possible by hacking the carp out of him. Maybe even go by his pit and sabotage his car when he's not around. Try to make it so bad that he just goes out and sells his stuff. If you don't take my advice he will be back the next weekend and he'll be super fast and you'll wish you took my advice the week before! Ha ha! Good luck Andy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

there are a lots of ways to break in a motor. break in is a little different for each brand of motor because of design. What kind of motor do you have?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Heat cycle it.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

OS .21 vzb I think.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

100% chance of rain today Andy.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

fishermanX said:


> OS .21 vzb I think.


V-spec?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

yes


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

KevinLRC said:


> Word of advice for people racing against Andy. Make his first raceday as miserable as possible by hacking the carp out of him. Maybe even go by his pit and sabotage his car when he's not around. Try to make it so bad that he just goes out and sells his stuff. If you don't take my advice he will be back the next weekend and he'll be super fast and you'll wish you took my advice the week before! Ha ha! Good luck Andy


Ha ha ha ha ha. Most of these guys have never seen Andy drive. Now all we need to do it get you back out Kev. Andy Sosniak even showed up last race.

Andy, here are a couple of links for break-in. This is what they mean by "heat cycle", and most everyone follows something similar. Shoot for temps around 200 deg, if you need to use Al foil around the head. Probably won't need to this time of year. Also, that v-spec is going to be VERY tight. You need to heat the block/head before you start it on the box so you don't stress the road. You can use a hair dryer if you don't have a heat gun, I try to get mine to 150 or so before I bump it on the box.

http://www.johnnycoolguy.com/JCGR/main/tech_break-in.html
http://www.rcuniverse.com/magazine/article_display.cfm?article_id=397


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL @ Kevin.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Get a $10-15 heat gun from harbor freight or radio shack. Get everything ready to start up. Turn all your needles on your carb to the factory settings. Check your idle gap and throttle linkage for correct functioning. Install a NEW air filter and make sure it's zip tied on. Turn on your radio, car, starter box, etc.....make sure it's ready to fire up once you get it up to temp with the heat gun. Just to make sure that the motor turns over as little as possible without fuel in it, I like to unplug the fuel line from the pressure port on the exhaust and blow on it.......you'll see fuel run from your tank, through the line, and into your carb. This will help to lube the metal almost as soon as you hit it with the bump box......otherwise it has to turn over while the internals are somewhat dry and can be harsh on fresh metals. Heat up the head and the sides of the case with the heat gun to about 160-180 or so (be careful not to melt anything around it).....it shouldn't take more than a few minutes.....check your temps about every 30 seconds of heating. Fire up your engine and adjust the throttle trim so that the motor will idle by itself for an entire tank. Do this for 2-3 tanks. Make sure to let it cool down COMPLETELY between each tank (I use my air gun on my compressor to help it cool down fast). Heat it up again each time before starting. Check your temps often, and if it gets over 190-200, then richen the main needle some until it brings the temps down

For the next 6-8 tanks, heat it up to start it, and do like they said above......just run figure 8's up and down your street using 1/4 throttle at most and in 1-2 second blips. It is not really necessary to let it cool down between these tanks. At some point during this, you may have to lean the main needle out anywhere from 1/8 to 1/2 turn to get it to warm up. Your target temp here is around 180-200.

During the next 10 tanks or so, you can drive it 1/2-3/4 throttle, but I'd avoid full throttle runs at that point. Your temps will probably start to drop as the pinch reduces a little, and you will most likely need to lean it out some if you haven't already done so.

The first 15-20 tanks are the most critical.

After that, you may still need use a heat gun to get it started, but go ahead and drive it like you intend to. I'd take it to the track and start getting used to it and start really tuning on the motor to get it good and crisp. Optimal temps for that motor are 230-250.

Some people will say you have to baby it through the first gallon, but that's really opinion more than fact. Again, the first 15-20 tanks are where you need to be careful and not get excited and try to rip on it!

Some time during the first 1-1.5 gallons, you will probably notice that the all of the sudden, the temps will drop and the motor will richen up on you quite a bit.....when that happens, simply re-tune........that's your motor finally breaking in.

Remember to use the heat gun as long as your motor continues to get stuck at TDC.

Also, here is a GREAT tuning guide. There is a lot of redundance in here, but much of this was written by the late, great Ron Paris himself! I had been practicing tuning for over 5 years or so before I read this. Up until then, my motors were never really right. After trying this tuning method, my motors ran instantly better!

http://mrcr.ca/Documents/Ron%20Paris%20-%20Racing%20and%20General%20Tips.htm

good luck and post up with questions or let us know how it's going.

TAKE YOUR TIME WITH IT!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy, the taper on the new OS engines is so tight that even after break in it will sometimes stick when you shut it off. If that happens just use a flat blade screwdriver to turn the flywheel and bring it back to BDC. You always want to put a nitro engine at BDC after you finish running it. Also, empty the tank and burn the fuel out of the engine when you're done running. The fuel attracts moisture and you don't want to leave it in there. Set your throttle gap the way the manual says and leave it there, you'll probably have to lean the high needle some to get it to idle. But that should also put you in about the 200 deg range so you can break it in.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And use an after run oil.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Well I hope it dries up by this weekend so we can run. Hopefully I'll have this breakin stuff done wednesday. Are there any tracks that let you practice during the week? I deffinetly dont wanna suck at my first race with this car.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You can get it all done in 1 day, but again, take your time with it. You can finish those last 5-6 tanks putting around the track to finish the break in......it will also force you to drive slow and get a handle on the track.

Mikes is open Thursday evening, Friday afternoon-evening, and the rest of the weekend during business hours.

Just make sure and have it nice and ready for the river track on the 23rd.......you don't want to miss that one!


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a quick question - dont mean to hijack the thread or anything. But is removing the plug from the tank on the rc8 considered cheating if/when I start racing?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

chucked said:


> I had a quick question - dont mean to hijack the thread or anything. But is removing the plug from the tank on the rc8 considered cheating if/when I start racing?


Nobody techs tanks or checks engine size at club races. But they will if you run RC Pro or another sanctioned race when they come to town.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy. Make it after 4:30. I got a few stops to make.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

aight


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Receiver pack is charging and Andy is installing the air filter right now. Ill take pics later.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Shouldn't the title of this thread be changed to "Andy Sady has Bought an RC Car"? Ha ha ha ha ha. Get that sucker broken in, that is a fast, fast, engine.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Chris. Go to mikes tommorrow with me to take a few laps. Were gonna run at least 6 tanks tonight. OMG those servos are freakin CRAZY FAST


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Hey Chris. Go to mikes tommorrow with me to take a few laps. Were gonna run at least 6 tanks tonight. OMG those servos are freakin CRAZY FAST


 I would have to agree!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Hey Chris. Go to mikes tommorrow with me to take a few laps. Were gonna run at least 6 tanks tonight. OMG those servos are freakin CRAZY FAST


No can do. Gotta finish some other stuff up so I can race Saturday. You'll remember how to drive soon enough, LOL. If you got the Futabas yeah, they're crazy fast and buttery smooth. I've been running 9451's in 1/10 for 3 years or so, very similar.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can still smell the nitro. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary said:


> I can still smell the nitro. lol


it's good stuff, huh!?!?!?!? I think the next thread needs to be titled "Gary is buying an 1/8 scale"!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> it's good stuff, huh!?!?!?!? I think the next thread needs to be titled "Gary is buying an 1/8 scale"!!!


The new mountain bike comes first. I might get an 1/8th later. Yesterday was the first time I ever drove one. I liked it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

1/8 scale is cool because it's about as agile as a 4wd 1/10 would be if it was that size, and instantaeous violence of the nitro motor! DAMMMNNNNN!!!! Now I want to hit the track! Stupid work!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just this frame and wheelset is 5 1/8 scalers. LOL


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

All thats left now is the paint job. Cant wait to see how fugly it turns out. I do have a good idea though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

if you're worried about it, just spray it one color and sticker that beyotch to death! Also, a solid, bright color is easiest to see out on the track.

Custom, nice paint jobs just get destroyed the first time you run it anyway


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

My Idea is silver background with black flames from the front. Dude I raced with a long time ago painted his cars like that and I always thought it was a sweet looking simple paint job. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If I get time this weekend Ill build ya another receiver pack. Doubt Ill have the correct connector though.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Sweetness


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

AHH!! Flames!! LOL


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No worries Nik. After about 5 minutes of practice you'll only know what the back of Andy's car looks like so the flames won't bother you.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> No worries Nik. After about 5 minutes of practice you'll only know what the back of Andy's car looks like so the flames won't bother you.


LOL! 

Andy _can _be beat though. Ask him who da man was in 1/12th scale!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And Smiley is here and he can say it was so!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir! 

I gotta give props to my bud though. In offroad he can run with the best! And not too bad of a Fisherman either. He is the only one I have ever seen to foul hook a Flounder.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> And Smiley is here and he can say it was so!


We all know Smiley will lie for you 'cause you raised him from a pup. Ha ha ha ha ha. Speaking of pups you raised, what's up with everybody's favorite redheaded stepchild? Haven't heard from him in forever.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> We all know Smiley will lie for you 'cause you raised him from a pup. Ha ha ha ha ha. Speaking of pups you raised, what's up with everybody's favorite redheaded stepchild? Haven't heard from him in forever.


He called me not long ago. He is doing very well! 

It's ironic that you brought this up Chris. Andy and I just spent the last hour and a half discussing the future of RC and how to bring back 1/10th scale electric, what works, what doesn't etc.

Just a thought, but it isn't all about racing sometimes huh? Sometimes it's about molding young minds.

Talk to us Smiley! Share your thoughts. If it wasn't for racing toy cars, would you of ended up getting into trouble?

Nik. Whats your take and I would like to hear your Dads.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I honestly don't think I would have been in trouble all the time if I hadn't started racing. My dad will probably say the same thing. I've always been a "good" kid.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, I painted it. I would say it HAD potential but, lets just say it aint bad for my first paint job in like 20 years.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Flames or scallops?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Flames or scallops?


Probably a Rainbow! :slimer:


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Guess you could call them flames.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Hijacking the thread back to your question, Gary.


Gary said:


> .....
> Just a thought, but it isn't all about racing sometimes huh? Sometimes it's about molding young minds.
> .....
> Nik. Whats your take and I would like to hear your Dads.


 Sometimes it can be even more basic than mentoring. A distraction from boredom can help steer young people away from negative influences, drugs, crime etc. Anyway, a young mind is difficult to mold when the young head is so hard! :biggrin:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I can't be your superman, your superman, your superman...

http://s350.photobucket.com/albums/q424/Melinda761_2008_2008/080908%20Club%20Race/?action=view&current=CIMG0934.jpg


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Those are some sexy dudes right there. Who was that lady takin pictures anyways?


----------

